
Atlassian Launches the New JIRA Software Cloud - lukebennett
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/18/atlassian-launches-the-new-jira-software-cloud/
======
pferde
“It’s important to note that the next-gen experience will not replace our
classic experience, which millions of users are happily using,”

"Happily" might be too strong a term here. :)

